# Algae Question



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I have just set up a new tank, 58 gallons... I put plants in there yesterday but today found this algae on the drift wood... should I do something about this now or will it go away once the plants have established them selfs? I also put 3 clown pleco's in the tank today.









2 (96 wats) compact fluorescent fixture (have only been running 1)
Natural Plant CO2 system


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would remove it by hand or scrub it off, until the tank gets established.


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Sure, clean it off the driftwood but, at the same time, outcompete it with higher plants - particularly fast growing stem plants. You can always remove them later on when your preferred flora has established itself and is capable of keeping the algae at bay.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I am not sure what did it but 3 days later it was all gone.. it might have been the clown pleco, or the plants.


----------

